# Brand New To Showing! Tips/Websites/Books?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I just put my deposit down with my breeder to get a male show standard poodle puppy! Hoping to get him in early summer. My breeder is very well respected in the show community, recommended to me by multiple groomers and show people I know, and is a judge that travels the world judging. My boy's dad will most likely be a 50 times Best In Show winner. She live about 35 mins from me and is going to mentor me, help me set the pattern, help me at shows, so I will have someone showing me the ropes but I want to do as much research and reading as possible beforehand! I am a pro groomer and have groomed for around 10 years but never show dogs.
I've already found a handling class very close to me that my breeder approves of and have emailed them and asked them if I can take my 'very much not a show dog' to their classes until I get my show poodle so I can start getting some handling training.
I want to know everything that you guys can tell me on grooming (shampoos, conditioners, sprays, how often, combing/brushing, blowdrying, banding, pictures/websites/books on grooming for shows etc), handling, equipment (leads used for puppies just learning, show leads, where you get your equip), how early you get to a show before your classes, how long it takes to get a puppy done up for show (day of), how long it takes to get a continental done up (day of), where do you bath when you are showing out of town, and absolutely anything else you can possibly think of! If you have good websites or books or youtube videos that you recommend that would be awesome! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Please!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you from the States, Canada or another country ?  It will help people give you helpful answers. You can add it in your profile.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Canada


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

REally? Not one single person is willing to give me any tips at all? Not one?
I was so hopeful when someone pointed me in the direction of this website that I could possibly actually get some great tips and knowledge. I've been trying to look through previous threads and gain what I can and I guess that's the best I can hope for.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi 
Ive replied to your other thread but thought I might add some here. It is very good that you are eager to learn all you can before you get your puppy. Reading through all the topics in the forum is a great place to start, but you already have the best help you can get: a breeder that is gong to be your mentor! You also already know a ton more than the average person just starting out, you have a lot of grooming experience. My biggest suggestion is to ask your breeder if it is ok to tag along and hang out with her at shows. You will have extra hands that are always very welcome at shows as things can get pretty hectic and crazy at times. You will learn soooo much just by watching the "pros" in action. 
Do take handing classes but sometimes with as competitive as Standard Poodle competition can be a lot of owners decide to use a professional handler to show the dog. Not to say you cant, but it can be pretty cut throat out there! 
As to suggestions to products and care of the coat questions go, you know by being a groomer, each product doesnt work the same on every dog and you will probably spend a lot of $$ finding the ones that work best for your particular dog. Again I would bow to the knowledge of your breeder for this info. 
Ive never campaigned a dog in a Continental cut so cant really help you with suggestions on care. I just know that the coat matters above all else and it can get very nerve wracking at times maintaining it. My girl showed UKC and finished in a puppy cut (UKC does not endorse the extreme hair that AKC/CKC dogs must have) so my knowledge stops there. I have Shirlee Kalstones book: Poodle Clipping and Groooming and loved reading it and studying the photos. As a complete novice most is out of my abilities!!! but as a professional groomer you prob have all of it down pat!
Good luck and I hope you have a ton of fun with your boy when he arrives and as you prepare for your "show" life together! I look forward to watching and cheering you on from the sidelines (on the computer! lol).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mysticrealm said:


> REally? Not one single person is willing to give me any tips at all? Not one?
> I was so hopeful when someone pointed me in the direction of this website that I could possibly actually get some great tips and knowledge. I've been trying to look through previous threads and gain what I can and I guess that's the best I can hope for.


Okay, honestly? I was about to respond the other day when you first posted and as I began to type and try to answer some of your questions, I was a little overwhelmed by the extent of the questions. Maybe choose a couple specific things to ask and start there? Because to answer everything you asked would require months..um..years of mentorship....lol!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think you've already made the first and best steps with your breeder/mentor and registering for a handling class. I don't show, but I am fascinated with it. I recently started a subscription to Poodle Variety and recommend it. It's the Poodle show magazine, so a must read. I would watch any YouTube of Michael Gadsby or Tim Brazier handling or any of the BIS handlers. I would also study the breed standard, the point system, and strategize with the show calendar and go to any show I could before you get your puppy. Just my spectator thoughts with best wishes.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a great forum. A lot of us here are not show people. Actually the vast majority of the people here are pet owners and we rely a lot on the few experts that are here to help us with show type questions. The show people are often busy and don't stop by as often as others. Be patient, I'm sure some of them will see your post and try to help you.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.
I know a lot/most people with poodles have handlers, but for me, there isn't really a point if I'm not the one doing the showing, just like when I did competitive show jumping. Maybe if I jsut can't get a championship done and I'm not sure if I want to maintain a continental/go through coat change I might send him in the ring with a handler (but not boarding or anything), but I'm hoping not to have to do that at all.
I do have the poodle clipping and grooming book that I have been reading and it does have an ok amount on coat care and such.
I'm willing to hear about any aspect of showing/caring that anyone would care to write about. There are sorta sub-categories to my questions (grooming or handling or equipment or show day) so you could choose whatever category you'd like to chat about. Obviously I won't get all the extreme fine details through an internet post, but hearing about one person's experiences and preferences is still helpful.
I will look into that Poodle Variety mags. I have been searching around youtube for videos as well.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If you are on Facebook there are some very good groups that can help you. Learning to Show Dogs is secret I think right now but New to Poodle Showing (AKC / UKC / CKC) and UKC Poodles - Clips, conformation and colors are both easy to find and there is some great information in them. Don't let the name of UKC Poodles fool you we cover a lot of AKC and CKC grooming questions as well since many dogs do both. Both are friendly groups.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I never showed my poodle, but I know that the best thing I did when I started showing my first show Scottie, was to find a really experienced mentor and go to all the shows with her as a volunteer "bucket bitch". Just running errands and helping out. An extra hand is always welcome. It might be harder with poodles because your breeder probably uses a handler and they can be finicky about who helps them. Still, you can hang out with the breeder if she goes to the shows. Even just sitting at ringside next to someone who can explain things to you can be beneficial. Starting with Scotties was easier since it's pretty common for them to be owner handled.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the facebook suggestions!
She does have a handler for her dogs (she used to do handling professionally but she's retired from that now), but I may try to catch her doing a bath and brush and shaping on her dogs at her house. And definitely catch as many shows as I can. 
Hopefully my breeder is around for most show in the area and not off judging somewhere!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

showing is a process. Everyone has a different method, different products, different styles. I live in the Pittsburgh area and our style is very different than out West or the South. I have also found that a product that works well in California does not work in my climate. It is difficult to recommend products without knowing the particulars.

It is possible to show your own dogs. I show the majority of my own dogs. I have on occasion turned to a handler, but as much as I like the company and companionship of the handlers, I love the adrenaline rush you get from showing your own dog. 

You will hear how hard it is to learn how to groom, how to handle, and everything that goes along with it. Well it is true,,,,,,, BUT NOT IMPOSSIBLE. If I can learn to do it, then anyone can. I am not a quick study. I have mentored many people that learn so much easier an quicker than I did. Maybe I am just a good teacher,,,,, LOL My point is, don't give up. Learn, learn, and then learn some more. Margie Sullivan taught me very long ago, find one or two things you want to improve on, work on those tasks for a while, after you have mastered that, go on and pick up one or two more. It may seem like it will take a long time, but you will learn more taking small steps rather than trying too much at first and falling on your face.

GO to shows, look, watch, see what handlers are approachable and ask questions. If they are busy, don't be offended, just observe. After they are finished showing and all down with the break down try to ask questions again. Once people see your face a few times, learn that you are serious, they will learn to take you seriously and become more helpful. 

Find ONE mentor two tops, too many cooks in the kitchen spoil the soup. Same goes in showing. Pick a mentor, learn from them, take their advice, to much information from too many people will just tend to confuse you.

Just remember YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply! I definitely think that my breeder will be a great mentor, she's been extremely successful and is very fine tuned and detail oriented and passionate about her dogs. Her dog (my pup's sire) was Canada's #1 dog of all breeds and has 50 BIS to his name.
I tend to be a relative quick study with dogs so crossing fingers!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Rely on your breeder to mentor and guide you. Hopefully, you can also develop a relationship with her handler(s).

Like Farleys said, different handlers have different styles and techniques. You'll have to watch and learn and ask and try and adjust. And "too many cooks" definitely will confuse you 

Where I see most Owner Handlers make their biggest mistake, is not properly recognizing the skill required for the show groom and a proper presentation. It's an art. And it is NOT learned overnight. 

Those that recognize and appreciate the skill and training involved are those who seem to achieve success.

Enjoy the learning experience.

Appreciate the companionship with your poodle. It's an awesome part of the Journey to an AOH Champion! :first:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Good luck! I was a bucket bitch for a while before I was entrusted on a co-ownership my mentor's home bred champion. I grew the coat needed to campaign a special and then put most of the points on him for his AKC Grand Champion. If I can do it, anyone can.

Kirsten


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. I finally heard back from the handling classes and they are going to let me bring my non show dog mini poo to handling classes till my standard poo pup arrives and is ready for classes.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Have fun at handling class, it is a great experience where you can learn a lot, as well as your dog. I love class, wonderful time to be around many people with like interests.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I had just written a very long post about my background as a pro groomer getting into showing and how I've learned so much from the show world and the site froze and erased the whole thing. Uugh! 

Anyways I always bathe my standard the night before we leave to go to a show. Usually I get up super early and drive in on the first day of the show, however, sometimes we drive down the night before. In fact we are headed down to Albany Oregon this weekend for a show and it's a five hour drive(without traffic) so we are leaving Friday instead. I will be bathing her Thursday night instead. I wear leg protectors on her when she goes outside in the rain so her legs don't get dirty and she is only taken out on a leash for potty during show weekends. I don't rebathe her again until we get home from a show. I use crown royal #3 to break down hairspray in between show days. Feel free to ask any questions I didn't cover. Like I said, my original post erased and I had a lot more to say in that post lol


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey, thanks for your reply! Sorry I didn't see it till now! I'm crossign fingers for a black so I don't have to worry too much about staining! The first litter of potential puppies is about 2 weeks from being born! If this litter doesn't work out the breeder is hoping her bitch will come into heat any day now, but that still means 4 months still of waiting which would be very tough to take!


----------

